# Advise Please Burstner 747-2 Tag Axle



## johntb

hi can any one tell the good and bad points of the Burstner 747-2 TAG AXLE we are looking at a 2002 reg also whats is the fresh and wasted water tanks size as we usualy wild camp in spain and portugal what is the ave mpg any thing you can tell us about this motorhome will be of great help as it looks just what we want 
thanks 
John & Caz


----------



## inkey-2008

Mileage between 18/25mpg depending how fast you drive and load the van. 

The fresh water is about 20 gallons the waste about the same.

If you get it I have a spare fresh water tank that I can sell to you for an extra 20 gallons.

We love ours lovely big bed front and rear. Toilet can be a bit cramped for bigger people shower a good size.

Good size garage and under floor storage.

We had the steps to the rear bed removed and a bigger set made.

We also had the 5 gear ratio reduced as you are limited to 50mph as you are over the 3.5t limit drives a lot better with it done.

Andy


----------



## johntb

thanks Andy who did the gears and was it very costly I think 20gls should be ok as was usualy carry a couple of 25lt jerry cans and a 25lt gray water one is the casset in the loo a good size as the one we looking at is 184mls from us so didnt want to go all that way and not buy it they are asking 30k for it with 40k on the clock with 12 month waretry would you say thats a fair price for a 52 reg and can you remap them
regards
John


----------



## Imbiber

johntb said:


> 30k for it with 40k on the clock with 12 month waretry would you say thats a fair price for a 52 reg and can you remap them
> regards
> John


Hi John,

I'd be trying to haggle a touch on that one if I were you :wink:

I traded a mint condition 56 plate Argos 747-2 in for not much more last year, with nearly half the mileage, alloys, solar panel, bike rack, new tyres all round and recent cambelt change.

I think the dealer sold it very quickly for roughly £35K.

To give you an idea of what is available out there, there is one listed for sale here on a 05 plate: http://users.autoexposure.co.uk/veh...57&Make=BURSTNER&Model=A747-2&City=Nottingham

If it were me buying at that age I'd consider the service history (i.e.cambelt), alde heating system is working, and tyre age - especially as there are 6 of them to change (plus spare)!

There's quite a few on the market and they are very good vans.

Good luck!


----------



## johntb

thanks for the advise I try and what you say and see what happens it's meant to have the full history and only 2 owns one being the dealer and he putting on a new cambelt I see what you mean that one on the link looks a good price
thanks again for the advise and these motorhomes are nice we'll be going for one


----------



## fdhadi

Hi john,

As Andy says the toilet can be a bit cramped. The way around this is to turn the door upside down and re-hang it on the other side. Very simple to do and very effective.

We have had our 747 for 6yrs now and still love it. Not sure if the 2002 model has the Alde heating, I think this is a must have but thats only my opinion for what its worth.

If its a JTD it can be re mapped or you can fit a smart box which you could do yourself.


----------



## johntb

thanks Frank 
yes it got the Alde heating whats the smart box
regards
John & Carol


----------



## fdhadi

Hi john / Carol,

The smart box is just a plug in booster box.

http://www.dieselsmartbox.com/

I have a Van Aarken smart box which takes the hp up to 150 from 127.

The insurance company also has no problem with this.

Just a thought, join this forum it will be the best £10 you spend.


----------



## johntb

thanks again Frank I just found a man on the internet about 20 miles away who remaps I get a quote from him as his site states from £199 including vat and then price up the box i think we will join as i've had some good advise today 
thanks again
John


----------



## inkey-2008

Did you get the van. Was it okay.

Andy


----------



## johntb




----------



## johntb

hi Andy yes we pick it up on the 14th May we getting him to change the cambelt and got a 12 month warrenty so hopefully should last us 
John


----------



## johntb

hi all got the motorhome on saturday and she runs great 70+ mph on the m6 and drives great as well thanks all for the addvise


----------

